

Ask HN: Is there a repository listing privacy sensitive files with default path? - queeerkopf

I&#x27;m looking for a repository listing files (whith their default paths) that might contain privacy sensitive information. Some Examples: browser history, saved passwords, ssh keys, address books generated by different programs, location data from gps, config files containing credentials etc.<p>Is there a project which lists such files depending on the OS and installed software? Or do you alternatively know of efficient methods to create such a list for a specific desktop&#x2F;mobile&#x2F;server setup?
======
MichaelCrawford
I've been thinking of doing just that for Mac OS X. If you'd like to do it
yourself, more power to you.

There are many, many ways that private information gets logged on OS X. Often
it's not the fault of the operating system but of third-party applications.

~~~
queeerkopf
I'm mostly using Linux. So that's where i would start should i decide to start
something myself.

I'm interested to see your list should you get around to do it :)

